# Any good Southern California trainers/behaviorists for aggression issues?



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

This sub-forum doesn't seem very active. But does anyone know of any good behaviorists/trainers that are qualified/experienced in dealing with aggression issues in large breeds like the GSD? 

I'm in the So Cal area, and it's really hard to distinguish between the Mickey Mouse trainers and the good ones.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you tried here? Dog Trainer Search


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

BGSD - I posted on the other thread, but since I'm also in So Cal, posting here also seems appropriate.

My dog and I are working with OJ Knighten (www.OJK9Coach.com) as he is affiliated wtih the rescue where we got our dog. He's hosting group classes at the rescue, which has been great, because all the dogs in the class are GSDs and all are rescues, so we get not only some training skills, but also a lot of insight as to why our dogs do the things they do.

I know that OJ offers private/group classes, but I have no idea what he charges. We get a deal through the rescue ($30/per class) and I'll be taking advantage of his expertise for as long as I can.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in Long Beach and have yet to find one that stands out. I too hope for some good responses........my dog has the same issues.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask your local shepherd rescue (either German shep rescue of OC or Coastal) who they recommend. Some rescues have trainers listed on their site.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

*<H1>Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles is another one. *

</H1>


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Westside German Shepherd Rescue =OJ Knighten


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would highly recommend Anne Kent at Adler Stein Kennels in Saugus, CA. I doubt you will find anyone more qualified to work with GSD and she specializes in dealing with aggression issues. 

Adler-Stein-Kennels-News, Los-Angeles-German-Shepherds


----------



## righton (Jan 13, 2012)

BGSD said:


> This sub-forum doesn't seem very active. But does anyone know of any good behaviorists/trainers that are qualified/experienced in dealing with aggression issues in large breeds like the GSD?
> 
> I'm in the So Cal area, and it's really hard to distinguish between the Mickey Mouse trainers and the good ones.



still looking? i have my GSD trained by Jeff Todd. Really good trainer and he has excellent program. He's in Sherman Oaks/North Hollywood area. 818 968 9422 - Jeff. Tell him Zeus sent you.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Ramona Audette in Downey. California Academy of dog behavior. (562) 659-1803. Website California Academy of Dog Behavior


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Harvey Allen in Orange County. He has dealt with lots of aggressive dogs. A pitbull rescue brings their toughest cases to him. He does classes and in home. His website is http://rudek9.com
He is training Fiona and he breeds GSDs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

lhczth said:


> I would highly recommend Anne Kent at Adler Stein Kennels in Saugus, CA. I doubt you will find anyone more qualified to work with GSD and she specializes in dealing with aggression issues.
> 
> Adler-Stein-Kennels-News, Los-Angeles-German-Shepherds


Old thread I know.... but definitely Anne. She has helped me with training, and I live in Georgia!


----------

